# Source for router table parts ((Australia)



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

Having decided to build a router table as well as a drill press table, I now need to source the bits and pieces.
Timber and laminate, etc are no problem but not the same with some of the other items.
There are few sources in Australia (that I know about) and so far, I'm not having much luck in ordering from US suppliers. I've gone through Amazon but most items I want are marked as 'unavailable to ship to your location"
I did try Woodhaven but their online store doesn't recognise countries other than the US even though they state that they ship internationally. 

So where can I get the stuff I need e.g. t-track, router plate, feather boards, etc?

Regards
Geoff


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

CARBA-TEC - Woodworking Tools and Woodworking Machines
One in every major Australian city.
They have everything you need, just use the search function on their site.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree.

Carba-tec are the only ones I know off that have those items. Bunnings are very limited.

Unfortunately for you, they are in Launceston.....


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

Carbatec only have a Kreg phenolic router plate at $90 or an ABS one for $35.
I'd prefer a phenolic or aluminium plate.
I did find Professional Woodwork Supplies who sell Woodpecker products but I find it hard to justify paying double the price over that in the US,

I hope to hear from Woodhaven as I can get several phenolic router plates and some t-track and the added freight will still make it much cheaper than buying similar items here (assuming they will ship USPS)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Guess I'm not much help on this subject. Because I'd just make my own. Except for the t-track, as I don't see any need for that. And I don't see any use for a featherboard, except on a table/bench saw, but if I thought I could use one I would definitely not buy. I'm not cheap, but am usually money challenged, and anyway it gives more satisfaction making something rather than buying, when you can.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Geoff.
Try MLCS, Peachtree, Rockler or Summerfields they ship to Australia. Failing that ask Mike (moderator) I believe he will obtain the good and post them onto you.

Regards
Harold


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I had an email from Woodhaven and they will ship to Australia and using USPS which make it affordable.
The t-track is too big to fit in the USPS Standard Boxes and may be too long anyway (I think it's a 36" length limit) so I'll just get a blank router plate. I'd like to make a tilting router setup and I'm sure I can ask around and find a few friends who want one as well. Shipping will be $55 so the more items I can split it over, the better. Thanks to the timezone difference. I'll have to wait 24 hours to confirm the order, can't do it via their website.

Thanks for the info about Mike handling re-forwarding, I'll definitely talk to him about that as there are many US companies who will not ship overseas.

I'll pick up some suitable MDF and laminate today and if the local Carbatec agent stocks it, some T-Track (veritas)

Regards
Geoff


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Canadian supplier*



geoff_s said:


> Having decided to build a router table as well as a drill press table, I now need to source the bits and pieces.
> Timber and laminate, etc are no problem but not the same with some of the other items.
> There are few sources in Australia (that I know about) and so far, I'm not having much luck in ordering from US suppliers. I've gone through Amazon but most items I want are marked as 'unavailable to ship to your location"
> I did try Woodhaven but their online store doesn't recognise countries other than the US even though they state that they ship internationally.
> ...


Geoff since Australia is part of the Commmonwealth maybe Lee Valley tools here in Canada can help. They have all the bits as you say that you need. They have a web site and should be able to help. Hope all works out for you.
Regards Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

geoff_s said:


> Carbatec only have a Kreg phenolic router plate at $90 or an ABS one for $35.
> I'd prefer a phenolic or aluminium plate.
> I did find Professional Woodwork Supplies who sell Woodpecker products but I find it hard to justify paying double the price over that in the US,
> 
> I hope to hear from Woodhaven as I can get several phenolic router plates and some t-track and the added freight will still make it much cheaper than buying similar items here (assuming they will ship USPS)


Geoff,

if you are looking at mail order, also take a look at:

Buy Woodworking Tools Online from Australia’s Leading Supplier | Timbecon


----------



## aphead (Apr 1, 2012)

Check:
www dot woodpeck dot com (Sorry Mods if I'm breaking the rules by posting the URL, just trying yo be helpful)

They show international shipping options, including Oz. The shipping is expensive, but you may be able to make 1 big order with lots of stuff to make it economical.
For example: Ordering 1 item (MDF Insert template/Bit combo) showed the shipping at $75. Adding a 2nd item (Cast Aluminum Router Mounting Plate) only upped the shipping to $100. Adding 3 more of the router plates (5 items total) came to $175 shipping. etc...

I have no clue what Oz charges for import duty on personal shipments, though.

I don't think they are price gouging for the shipping IMO. I work with some Aussies in Thailand (I rotate to/from an oil rig every 28 days). I've checked shipping rates from the US to Oz to send them stuff and it's ridiculous for both UPS and USPS.

Do some checking around on shipping rates at DHL.com/FedEx.com/etc. If you find something reasonable, you can contact me and ask me to 're-ship' some stuff to you.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Geoff,
> 
> if you are looking at mail order, also take a look at:
> 
> [url deleted as I'mnot allowed to post them yet]


James,
I looked at the Timbercon stuff and their router plate is shown as ABS, the same as the Carbatec one. Professional Woodwork supplies sell Woodpecker products but I'm trying to economise and $90 is more than I want to pay for a router plate but I have just ordered some T-Track and mitre slot from them.
I'll order some of the Woodhaven blank router plates and levellers as soon as I'm back on my own computer.
Picked up some MDF and ply yesterday and I'll get some laminate today as well as the necessary glue to stick it all together.
Now to find a suitable plan.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

rt_knir said:


> Geoff since Australia is part of the Commmonwealth maybe Lee Valley tools here in Canada can help. They have all the bits as you say that you need. They have a web site and should be able to help. Hope all works out for you.
> Regards Bob


The problem is really one that most large US companies use FEDEX/DHL/UPS for freight and aren't set up to use USPS.
Courier freight to Australia is expensive, typically double what I'd pay via USPS. In addition, as mentioned in other threads, there are a number of 'fees' that the couriers charge on top the actual shipping cost (customs clearance, quarantine clearance, unspecified airport fees, etc). None of these are payable on an item handled via the post, the various clearances still occur but there's no extra charge for them.
Add the fact that I'm about 50Kms awy from the nearest freight hub and I also get hit with a remote area delivery charge. 
Although Woodhaven don't list USPS as an option, o even that they ship to Australia, an email exchange with Lynette from Woodhaven has it all sorted out.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Geoff,

If you are still looking for a plate, I may have a spare acrylic plate left over from when I dismantled my Timbecon table.

I will see if I can locate it this week end if you are interested.

Catalogue - Routing - Router Tables & Accessories

I know BJ buys these by the box...LOL and cuts them down to use as fixed base plates on some of his routers. That way he can use brass template guides in the bases...


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Geoff,
> 
> If you are still looking for a plate, I may have a spare acrylic plate left over from when I dismantled my Timbecon table.
> 
> ...


James,
Thanks for the offer. I've ordered some blank router plates from Woodhaven and I'll call them tonight (my time) to give them my credit card details. I'd expect to have them in about 10 days, based on previous experience with USPS.
I also ordered some t-track and mitre slot from Professional Woodworking Supplies (no url, I'll be able to post one soon!). It should be here in a couple of days.

I've been checking out some of the plans and videos listed here but it's hard to decide which is the best design. At least it gives me something to do while I'm wating for bits!

Regards
Geoff


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

*Plans so far.*

slow progress while waiting for the bits I've ordered.

As the t-track I'm getting is 1220mm long, that's going to be the table width. Depth is still undecided but I have a piece of MDF that's 600mm wide so rather than cut up a new sheet, I think I'll go with that. If anyone thinks it should be bigger (in depth), please speak up.

I've gotten hold of some cheap pieces of laminex, (some damage) to the edges but at just over 1mm thick, I'm not sure if it's suitable. I think this is the stuff used for post forming benchtops. 
I'll try and source some 3mm but it probably means going to a kitchen maker and paying a premium as the local Laminex centre will only sell to trade account holders. :angry:

I'm also going to build a drill press table as practice. 

Regards
Geoff


----------

